# It's okay to be jealous...



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Tomorrow morning I get to accompany my 10 year old son on his very first ever hunt... a guided turkey hunt courtesy of the UWC!

Thanks guys for putting such a great organization together. I can't wait until tomorrow!

PS: If you're not a member, you're crazy. http://unitedwildlifecooperative.org


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Hold still, shoot em in the lips! Good luck!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Hold still, shoot em in the lips! Good luck!


I'll pass the message on to my boy Tex, thanks for the advice. (In fact, that might just be the mantra of the weekend... time will tell)


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Congrats! Should be a riot. Thanks UWC for putting these hunts together for the kids, and everything else you do!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

We are headed up once my boy is out of school. Can't wait.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im excited to hear how it goes. I saw a lot of smiling faces last weekend and saw one bird in the fridge and heard another bird was shot after i left. 

Good luck!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Congrats! Should be a riot. Thanks UWC for putting these hunts together for the kids, and everything else you do!


+1
Congrats to your son on winning the hunt.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Nothin better than time spent in the outdoors with a kid. Making it a turkey hunt is icing on the cake.

But,


TEX-O-BOB said:


> Hold still, *shoot em in the lips!* Good luck!


Tell him to "shoot 'em in the base of the neck"...your chances of a miss are cut in half, or maybe even better. All that old Tex is worried about is pretty...I am saying kill 'em dead every shot! 
Tex...rebuttal?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

You shoot ducks and geese in the lips. I'm with with BP, turkeys get shot at the base of the neck for shots under 30 yards.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Nothin better than time spent in the outdoors with a kid. Making it a turkey hunt is icing on the cake.
> 
> But,
> 
> ...


Not if you want a good turkey mount you dont. I aim for the eyeball. They still die and I get my perfect mounter. Dead is dead... The real secret is just know where your gun is shooting. Then hold where you want. You could even be like my last customer and use 3 1/2 inch steel T shot and shoot em in the body... Dead is dead!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Tex, who's to say what a perfect "mount" is. Must it be a perfect turkey as your minds eye imagines. Must it be all pretty and nice. Is there not room for the abstract, the creative, the modernistic, the surreal in taxidermy. Is the Venus de Milo where it ends...perfect, smooth and nice? Why not a bird that was shot in the body, his feathers askew, bleeding from the mouth. Or why not a mount with just a hint, the slightest essence of the bird? Why always the the perfect bird, not a feather out of place, clean and nice...an avian Venus de Milo if you will. Is your work just a weak reproduction of life or is it art...tell me Tex, is there no room for creativity in your work. You will never recreate mother nature's perfect work...create Tex's perfect work...ah...I do ramble on and on...sorry Tex, I do love ya man


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I am going to add a lot more tomorrow but right now I can tell you that Cody and I could not be more thankful. We got our first turkey together in the first couple of hours of our very first turkey hunt. Learned a ton and met a bunch of real fine, genuine and generous people. 

UWC, we can't thank you enough. Absolutely Amazing.

Shooting the Lips worked just fine for Cody.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Atta boy Cody! I'll be skinning that bird here in a few minutes.

BP, I love you too. Not in a hot man sex kind of way, but in an "older brother" kind of way. And, like my brother, you're sometimes full of crap, but, that's what I love about you, the diversity in your thought process. I suppose the abstract would be cool for some, and some get it without even asking for it. Believe me, there are a LOT of "abstract" taxidermists out there already!  Some are so abstract you look at it and wonder if they even got the feathers on the right side of the form... :shock: And that faint hint of "bird" when you take a whiff, yup, they got that too... :|


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh, and BTW BP, when I think of folks who would make great mentors and guides for these kids on this youth hunt You're at the top of the list! Why don't you come out next year with us and help out. I'm sure that you would have a blast. Great hunting, great food, great company, I'm all IN next year for sure! So, whadda ya say there grouchy Grandpa?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

If it would help get the grouchy grandpa to commit, I was there and it sure brings a smile to your face when you see those kids trying their best to bag a bird. The actual bagging is a bonus to the experience and to be sharing it with that great group of people from the United Wildlife Cooperative is even more special. BP, thing seriously about this offer Tex-O-Bob is making you. But then, you would probably have to "smile" for the camera.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

BP has a face more suited for radio... That's why we'll let him take the pictures instead of being in them...


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks fellers for the comments, I am flattered you think I'd be right for your cause. I would be more than happy to pass on a little of what I've learned to some kids. Please let me know when/where, I'll be there with a smile on my face...well, maybe a small grin


----------

